# Incubating new layers



## kdavis228 (Feb 1, 2013)

My barred rocks and buff orpingtons have been laying about a month now. The eggs still aren't as big as they should be in my opinion, however I can't wait to incubate some of their eggs! How long should you wait after they start laying before you try and incubate?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If they are pullet eggs dont incubate them. they are to small to hatch a healthy chick, thats why nature does not allow pullet to go broody, they wait until they are over a year old.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

My chickens are nearing a year old. Their eggs are GOOD SIZED.
MOST started laying _small _eggs at about 5 months of age.
I'm planning to start incubating some of their eggs about a month from now.
Gonna separate my Buff Orpington Rooster and 2 Buff Orpington hens tomorrow....
....so that I can mark _THEIR _eggs as Pure-breds.
The others will have either Brown Leghorn Rooster or White Leghorn Rooster for fertilization.
Hens: Rhode Island Red (2), Easter Egger (1), Barred Rock (_maybe Cuckoo Maran ?...lays dark brown eggs_) (1).
----should be some interesting offspring----and LIKELY _GOOD _Egg-Layers *!
*
ReTIRED


----------

